# Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt



## Conny (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wir durften am Sonntag das Schlüpfen einer Libelle bewundern. Es war für die ganze Familie ein Erlebnis. Das ganze dauerte ca. 3 Stunden. Insgesamt sind in den letzten Tagen mind. 6 __ Libellen geschlüpft.


----------



## inge50 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo Conny,

sehr schön  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hi Conny!

Tolle Aufnahmen.  

Wenn man überlegt, dass Libellenlarven im Wasser teilweise bis zu 6 Jahren leben, und dann nur einige wenige Wochen als Fluginsekt...


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Servus Conny

Wunderschöne Doku  

von einer Frühen Adonislibelle (Pyrrhosoma nymphula).

Glückwunsch


----------



## Conny (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo,

unsere Frühen Adonislibellen sind sehr fleißig! Während die einen heute noch  schlüpfen, setzen die ersten den Kreislauf schon wieder fort.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Servus Conny

Wunderbar  

vorallem das erste ist Spitzenmäßig  

Schärfe genau dort wo es hingehört, der Hintergrund schön freigestellt.

Da gibts nix zum bekritteln. Weiter so 2


----------



## axel (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo Conny !

Tolle Fotos !  Schön dokumentiert !

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## abyss (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo Conny,

sehr schöne Fotos und ist Natur pur am Teich. Bei mir hat sich dieses Jahr noch keine Libelle blicken lassen, dafür gibt es viele Teichmolche.


----------



## Kolja (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo Conny,

da seid ihr aber geduldig gewesen. Ganz schöne Fotos.


----------



## Conny (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo,

es schlüpfen wieder andere __ Libellen! Ich frage mich, was dieser Teich so alles leben läßt?


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neues, anderes Leben beginnt*

Hallo,

ein alter Freund aus dem letzten Jahr ist wieder zurück und so zutraulich, dass ich bis auf 30 cm ran konnte. Ich habe mit Absicht auf den Mund scharf gestellt, da es so aussah, als ob er kauen würde. 
 Heidelibelle (gemeine oder Sumpf-) So langsam sollte ich mir mal die Namen merken


----------

